# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  DroneSharkSpotters.com, Australia

## Airicist

youtube.com/@dronesharkspotters9424

facebook.com/Drone-Shark-Spotters-239837816464797

instagram.com/dronesharkspotters

----------


## Airicist

Drone Shark Spotters

Published on Feb 23, 2017




> Drone Shark Spotting while fishing.
> 
> Drones are far more efficient at Spotting Sharks from above.

----------

